# So excited for December trip! Comfortable shoes???



## bhrungo (Oct 27, 2009)

We will be staying at Disney's AKV, we lucked out and confirmed Savanna view, a 2 bedroom.  We are really looking forward to this trip!  We have been to DisneyLAND many times, but this will be our first trip to Disneyworld.

I know we will be walking many miles visiting all of the theme parks, does anyone have any suggestion on comfortable shoes for all the walking?

Someone told me Crocs, but are they really that comfortable? 

What do you wear? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2009)

I wear, and love, Merrells.  I have a pair of slide ons (sort of like clogs) and a pair that are more like loafers.  But really, everyone's feet are different.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife loves her crocs. 

The average person walks about 6.5 miles a day at WDW.


----------



## geekette (Oct 27, 2009)

while Crocs are indeed comfortable, I would not wear a shoe that is not fully enclosed if you plan to go on rides.  I also don't like Crocs when steps are involved.  

Grab your best pair of sneaks and pop in some gel inserts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2009)

My favorite athletic shoes are Brooks Ariel (for women) and Saucony Omnis.  Those are the only two I would wear into the parks.  Of course, we are here now, at VWL, staying at AKV next week, and I am limping along on my sprained ankle, and I have been suffering with plantar fascitis on the right foot for months.  

I am recovering from a good 9 miles at Disney yesterday.   Our daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter are doing much better than the two of us.  THEY'RE YOUNG!


----------



## jamstew (Oct 27, 2009)

For tennis shoes, I also love Brooks, but my favorite shoes are Naot sandals, which I wear every day, at home or traveling, unless it's too cold. All the styles fit differently, so I wouldn't recommend buying a pair without trying them on. They have a cork & latex footbed like Birks, but require little to no break-in. I've lived in mine for the last five years and own about 10 different styles. www.leathersandals.com


----------



## julienjay (Oct 28, 2009)

Dansko are my faves!


----------



## GadgetRick (Oct 28, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I wear, and love, Merrells.  I have a pair of slide ons (sort of like clogs) and a pair that are more like loafers.  But really, everyone's feet are different.



x2 for Merrells. Worn them for years.

Just about any light hiking shoe should do well.

I don't know how people can wear Crocs to be honest with you...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 28, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> x2 for Merrells. Worn them for years.
> 
> Just about any light hiking shoe should do well.
> 
> I don't know how people can wear Crocs to be honest with you...



x3 for Merrells. Plus I love my Keen sandals(enclosed) on my 3rd pair.

I have foot problems, so I like to alternate between 2 pairs at the World.

Also in love with my new Saucony pair(don't know the model). Great stability in those, I might take them instead of the Merrells in November.


----------



## GadgetRick (Oct 28, 2009)

I also have a pair of Keen sandals I use during the warmer weather. Very comfy...


----------



## geekette (Oct 28, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> I don't know how people can wear Crocs to be honest with you...


which is what I thought before I got some. I have become more uncoordinated as I've gotten older and Crocs tend to be wide, but I've not tripped over my own feet or had my feet come out of them.  

Wore them in downtown Cabo for a very long day of walking and aside from very dirty feet, not a problem.  Had been walking for a few hours before I realized I hadn't been using the back strap.  

The cushioning is what makes me love the Crocs.  I will wear them to work on days that I know I'm going to visit dozens of workstations all over the building as I know from experience that with any other shoe, my feet will hurt by the end of the day.  I totally get why I see so many nurses wearing them.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 30, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> We will be staying at Disney's AKV, we lucked out and confirmed Savanna view, a 2 bedroom.  We are really looking forward to this trip!  We have been to DisneyLAND many times, but this will be our first trip to Disneyworld.
> 
> I know we will be walking many miles visiting all of the theme parks, does anyone have any suggestion on comfortable shoes for all the walking?
> 
> ...




talk about walks....depending where you are in the svanna horseshoe, you could have a "very" long walk just to get to the front lobby at Kidani Village

you might want to request a room near the lobby if you can.....


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 31, 2009)

I have both crocs and some shoes from Lands End, they are called Women's water shoes. They have a tennis shoe base but can get wet and dry very quickly.


----------



## bhrungo (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for all of the advice! 

 I went and bought some Merrell's at REI!!!
I bought the 'Jungle Moc' and they are super comfy!  I even bought some gel inserts, but not sure if I will need them.

:whoopie:


----------

